# What brand is this??



## Autoplumb (Sep 22, 2012)

Can any one help me figure out what brand is compatible with this diverter?? The fixture was missing and I'm trying to replace it but I don't know the brand? Any help on the matter would be appreciated.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Rexticle said:


> Lol...


Yup!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

That easy


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Autoplumb said:


> Can any one help me figure out what brand is compatible with this diverter?? The fixture was missing and I'm trying to replace it but I don't know the brand? Any help on the matter would be appreciated.


 Do you THINK we are here to help a MOONLIGHTING plumber here???? Go find and hire a Licensed service plumber.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Rexticle said:


> Lol...


Been here since nov 2011... don't say much??


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Been here since nov 2011... don't say much??


Just shy I guess. I'm on here just about everyday, I figure I should start contributing.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Rexticle said:


> Just shy I guess. I'm on here just about everyday, I figure I should start contributing.


Rexticle, that was a great contribution, about time.... just lol... really helpful. In another hand a DEALERSHIP MOONLIGHTING PLUMBER asking for help... what's next.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Autoplumb said:


> Can any one help me figure out what brand is compatible with this diverter?? The fixture was missing and I'm trying to replace it but I don't know the brand? Any help on the matter would be appreciated.


By the way, that's looks like a Sloan flush valve to me. I need to Google it more to help you. Fellows please, he need some help.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

All you have to do is remove that metal clip and it should work fine.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> All you have to do is remove that metal clip and it should work fine.


But make sure that you put the handle back on and turn it on and off rapidly a few times just to be sure!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Letterrip said:


> But make sure that you put the handle back on and turn it on and off rapidly a few times just to be sure!!


That should do the trick right there


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Diverter?...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

ibeplumber said:


> Diverter?...


You caught that too?!?!


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

its stamped right on the front <<<<
Just go into supply house and tell them you have an HC diverter you need parts for


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

That's my favorite diverter to repair.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> All you have to do is remove that metal clip and it should work fine.


Lmao wow


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Autoplumb said:


> Can any one help me figure out what brand is compatible with this diverter?? The fixture was missing and I'm trying to replace it but I don't know the brand? Any help on the matter would be appreciated.


looks like another resurface job, must of misplaced (diverter) trim.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OP not coming back??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> its stamped right on the front <<<<
> Just go into supply house and tell them you have an HC diverter you need parts for





Pacificpipes said:


> That's my favorite diverter to repair.


I hate those newfangled HC Single Handle Diverters..
Tear them out all the time and put in 2 or 3 handled ones...
More is always better! :thumbup:


----------

